# Copper Sulphate for hooves



## cpendle (5 July 2007)

Has anyone ever used Copper Sulphate on their horses hooves?  I've just been recommended it by my farrier... but have never known it being used before.  

I think it's meant to be anti-bacterial / anti-fungal and I'm meant to dilute it and use it as a foot wash.

The last time I used the stuff was to make crystals at chemistry lessons at school!!


----------



## Fairynuff (5 July 2007)

Its been used here in Italy for hundreds of years!. Its used for thrush in horses and is sprayed on the vineyards against the funghi that attack the grapes. I mix it with a little vinegar then soak some cotton wool in the mixture and pack it around the frog. Your blacksmith knows what he's talking about, it works and its cheap! Mairi.


----------



## Spot1 (5 July 2007)

Hi cp1 Copper Sulphate can be mixed with Vaseline and be applied to the hoof.  It will help to draw out moisture, it can be used after poulticing an abscess or for thrush.  Why did your farrier recommend it?  I am not sure of its affect as a solution but I think it is antibacterial


----------



## fizzer (6 July 2007)

old remedy for using on cuts and wounds, very good for stopping proud flesh developing


----------

